# corsa sport vs stainless spintech



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

Money is no option here, and i know that the sound is all personal preference. Ive heard both in person and looked at all the videos on youtube. Even after all of this i still cannot make up my mind. Therefore im asking you guys to pick your favorite and explain why its your favorite. 


Also if the x or h pipe works better with either of the systems let me know so i can choose that option.


Thanks


----------

